# Show me ghetto DIY water pump



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Please show me that use water pump application

Similar like this
http://www.f3images.com/IMD/MD_images/a ... _rb_qo.jpg

Bought one from Harbour Freight Tools real cheap


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

what is it that you are asking?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

like this??? I think he's got a water pump in there somewhere
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

bulldogg7 said:


> like this??? I think he's got a water pump in there somewhere
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1


  WHAT THE ...?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

If it's a pump designed for occasional evacuation of water such as a basement sump it probably isn't going to work well in the long run with continuous use.

It may be cheap but other considerations must be taken in account such as how much water it will pump under head preasure, how loud is it and how many watts of electricity it will use verses gallons per hour it can actually deliver.

It aint ghetto if it costs you an arm and a leg to run or keeps you up during the day. :roll:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Harbor Freight does not have anything like that photo of the Rainbow Lifegard Quiet One Aquarium Water Pump in their current online catalog. The photo came from MarineDepot.com on this page.

http://www.f3images.com/ps_AquariumPage ... t_one.html

None of the 19 Harbor Freight pumps I looked at would be of much use in a fish room.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree with *iceblue* about the cost and effectiveness of that type of pump as it is not really always a good idea to use something for a purpose other than what it was designed for.

Also:



> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=0dc2d365404d131552265924dd9a4 249&threadid=923295&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


I want my fish to have a LHC!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually I am talking about this product...i got it for only $4.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/D ... mber=45305

Is that a way to customized it to work?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

you could make a DIY sump for a 20g tank, maybe out of a 5g one and have a mirco wet / dry system... or a UGJ with only 2 jets made out of 1/2 CPVC... or a wicked "powered sponge filter" similar to a prefilter on a powerhead.

Personally I like the mini wet/dry idea, that would be a riot!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

myselfdotcom said:


> Actually I am talking about this product...i got it for only $4.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/D ... mber=45305
> 
> Is that a way to customized it to work?


 It's a mini-pump for a fountain or the other uses listed on the Harbor Freight page. If you have a small tank, it could be used instead of a power head. Most small fountain pumps have a prefilter that can be removed, exposing an intake that can be connected to tubing.


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> bulldogg7 said:
> 
> 
> > like this??? I think he's got a water pump in there somewhere
> ...


WOA!! I agree!! 2 years no water !! And still going.


----------

